# Timbrens...before & after pics



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Made a big difference. Earlier this season I cranked up the torsions, made a little, very little difference. Added Timbrens last night...big difference. Easy to install, less then 30 minutes on the actual install. Tip...spray silicone on the Timbren and the cup it get inserted into, pops right in. (courtesy of Bad Luck, his idea originally.) The truck definitely sits higher and eliminates the sag entirely. AND, it rides like a truck now, just like it should.

Buck

before:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

another before shot, sorry so dark but was anxious to put them on.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

maybe this will be a better pic, this is from last season.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

and the after. Much better, especially when looking at that last pic.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

A little humor...after installing the Timbrens last night I came in to find my 2 year old wanting to go outside. He'd put his boots, neck-wrap, and hat on, wife said he was ticked that he couldn't go out with me and took matters into his own hands and got himself dressed, well, sort of...

Buck


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow. That looks great buck. I need to get some for my truck.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Wow!  What a paint job! Looks like a custom show car!


Your pictures really show the difference.

So, on those before pics, you didn't have the T-Bars cranked any? Right.

If anything, your CV joints will live a long life!

Nice comparo!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

TLS said:


> Wow!  What a paint job! Looks like a custom show car!
> 
> Your pictures really show the difference.
> 
> ...


Thanks TLS. Actually if I would have had my choice I wouldn't of gone for a custom paint job like that due to dings & scratches being harder to take care of. But I got such a good deal from my bro-in-law I couldn't pass it up, and besides I'm pretty anal when it comes to taking of my truck, washing, waxing, detailing etc.. I just feel the better you take care of them the longer they'll last, the truck is a 2000 with 107,400 miles on it and still as strong as the day I bought it with 24,000 on it.

Anyway, the first two pics were from last night, the torsions were cranked on those. The third was from last season, hadn't done anything at that point, just installed the plow and went plowing. Fourth pic is with torsions cranked & Timbrens installed, big difference.

Buck


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very, very big difference! I think you just sold me on timbrens...


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Here's the place to get them. Albany Spring Service. Outstanding service and good prices too. Mine were $155, free shipping. If you buy two sets, (front & rear, or whatever) they give you another 10% off. The communication with them is great, as soon as the order is processed they call or email you, then send you an invoice in the mail. You know exactly what's going on at all times. Some other guys ordered from them too with good results. Here's their link:

http://www.albanyspring.com/

Buck


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

That is a big differance. The paint job looks great!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks much better! I will be placing an order through Albany very soon!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

just wondering. After cranking the torsion bars I had an alignment done, would it be possible I may need another one now that it sits higher with the Timbrens?

Buck


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Up North said:


> and the after. Much better, especially when looking at that last pic.
> 
> Buck


 I can't believe the difference. I am having my truck done very soon. I've got a 98 GMC 2500 and it should make a big difference. BTW nice truck


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Albany Spring has just come aboard as a sponsor of the site and their graphics and links should be up soon...


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Up North said:


> A little humor...after installing the Timbrens last night I came in to find my 2 year old wanting to go outside. He'd put his boots, neck-wrap, and hat on, wife said he was ticked that he couldn't go out with me and took matters into his own hands and got himself dressed, well, sort of...
> 
> Buck


LoL are those boots on backwards?...


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Up North said:


> just wondering. After cranking the torsion bars I had an alignment done, would it be possible I may need another one now that it sits higher with the Timbrens?
> 
> Buck


If it sits higher with no load/plow then yes it would be a good idea. How long ago did you have it done? Out here some places warrenty them for 6 months.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Buck - Glad to see you added those things! They made a heck of a difference! Trucks looking goos too. Just as a fyi, I did not need an alignment after adding the Timbrens and cranking the T-bars, but all trucks are different. 

Your son is a pissser!!!! You should take him out with you and let him work the controls!! I did that with my nephew now all he talks about is putting a plow on his power wheels Jeep!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Sean Adams said:


> Albany Spring has just come aboard as a sponsor of the site and their graphics and links should be up soon...


Glad to hear that Sean. They are some good guys to work with. I normally don't tout many companies because as a customer it's expected that you should receive good service, but these guys really stood out.

Glad it worked out Sean, both Plowsite.com & Albany Spring should benefit, as well as the members.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Playboy, it looks like his boots are on just fine this time...however he's been known to run around with them on the wrong feet every once in a while.

Bad Luck,
Yeah both my boys go out plowing with me from time to time. My 4 year old has it down pat, he knows exactly when to raise and lower the plow, needs a little help when stacking but he'll get the hang of it by the time he's 5. My 2 year in the pic above, loves to run the plow to but it's pretty eratic...afraid he may burn out the pump so he only gets minimal time with the controller. But as we're driving...there's not one plow that drives by without him letting us know about it...DADDY! PLOW, PLOW DADDY!!!:bluebounc 

I'll wait on the alignment, but it seems to be veering a bit to the left, will keep an eye on it.

Buck


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Enjoy the time you have with them while they are young. I took my 4 year old salting with me yesterday while my 19 year old may not still live at home(never see him).


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Up North said:


> and the after. Much better, especially when looking at that last pic.
> 
> Buck


Is that your outdoor wood stove in the pic. I have one also, saves alot of $


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

wls said:


> Is that your outdoor wood stove in the pic. I have one also, saves alot of $


yep, I like it a lot. Heats the house, my shop, and our hot water. Burn about 12-15 cords for the season depending on how cold we get.

Buck


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Buck--What a differance it makes,your right...it looks good.But come on making a 4 year old plow,how is he going to see over the higher front end now???Wait I bet you got that all figured out,you put that booster seat in the drivers seat and send him out plowing while you stay home nice and warm and throw down a couple of cold beers .You know there's child labor laws.

When I put the Timbrens on my Chevy last year after raising the Torsion Bars I didn't need a front end alignment.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> Buck--What a differance it makes,your right...it looks good.But come on making a 4 year old plow,how is he going to see over the higher front end now???Wait I bet you got that all figured out,you put that booster seat in the drivers seat and send him out plowing while you stay home nice and warm and throw down a couple of cold beers .You know there's child labor laws.
> 
> When I put the Timbrens on my Chevy last year after raising the Torsion Bars I didn't need a front end alignment.


Child labor laws only apply when they get paid right? He just gets room and board...

Buck


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Up North said:


> Child labor laws only apply when they get paid right? He just gets room and board...
> 
> Buck


Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Happy holidays to you and your family.

Did the package of Tribe sweatshirts arrive yet?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Happy holidays to you and your family.
> 
> Did the package of Tribe sweatshirts arrive yet?


LOL! No problem Larry. Yeah, got your message, Merry Christmas to you guys as well.

No??? Are you sending more fire starters for me? SWEET! I'll have to get you some Twins posters for your shop...

Buck


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Wow, those pics look great. I was thinking about putting a set on my truck after Christmas, and I think you just convinced me to do it. That's the first time I actually saw some before and after shots with them. I heard talk of 'em, but thats about it. Only thing is, where I have the '04 F150, I need to go somewhere where they have a spring compressor, think I'll take 'er to the dealer where I got the truck to get them installed.

Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> *Wow, those pics look great. I was thinking about putting a set on my truck after Christmas, and I think you just convinced me to do it. That's the first time I actually saw some before and after shots with them. I heard talk of 'em, but thats about it. Only thing is, where I have the '04 F150, I need to go somewhere where they have a spring compressor, think I'll take 'er to the dealer where I got the truck to get them installed.
> 
> Merry Christmas!*


Yeah I'm really glad I put them on. Not only does it help with the plow, but it makes the front end sit a bit higher when the plow is off. One thing with Chevy's is they sit lower, don't like that. But now the front is up a bit and it looks a bit more like a 4x4...

Buck


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*My Ford Sits Low Too*

Man, it's not only the Chevs that sit low, mine is really low in the front and high in the back, looks uneven, even when there's no plow on. Hopefully mine will set higher too once I gets the timbrens on.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> Man, it's not only the Chevs that sit low, mine is really low in the front and high in the back, looks uneven, even when there's no plow on. Hopefully mine will set higher too once I gets the timbrens on.


Yeah, I don't know how they'll make yours sit, but it made a sizeable difference on mine. Stupid example here but I'm going to use it, before Timbrens...I would pull up to my mailbox to get my mail and would have to stay far enough away so I wouldn't hit my mirror on the mailbox. Now with Timbrens, my mirror goes OVER the mailbox. I gained 1 1/2 inches on my height. I know, dumb example but true.

Buck


----------



## carsoncity (Jan 8, 2006)

have a f250, f350 and f550, all had heavy duty springs installed right away, makes a big difference.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I just got home from the garage and I finally got my Timbrens installed. To me, it looks like my front end it sitting higher already!  I looked in the box and saw my old "bump stops" in the box when they put on the new ones. I wonder what it would be like if they left the old ones on, AND put on the new ones? Is that possible??? Can't wait to get back home now and put on my plow and see what it's like!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> Well, I just got home from the garage and I finally got my Timbrens installed. To me, it looks like my front end it sitting higher already!  I looked in the box and saw my old "bump stops" in the box when they put on the new ones. I wonder what it would be like if they left the old ones on, AND put on the new ones? Is that possible??? Can't wait to get back home now and put on my plow and see what it's like!


Don't know much about Ford installs, but not sure if they'd be able to install the Timbrens without removing the old bumps. Wouldnt work with the Chevys that way. How about shooting us a pic of the Ford?

Buck


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Impossible to install the Timbrens on my 2500HD without removing the factory bump stops.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey "Up North" check out my webpage and click on my SNOWPLOWING link to view all my snow plowing pics. I got a few pics of my truck and plow on there. Hopefully, Ill have some new ones up soon!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I'll check it out.

Buck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*Timbren Install Tip*

Nice job Buck, looks good.

I love my Timbrens too. Mine really doesn't ride any different as far as I can tell with the plow off. It a 3/4 ton so It's tad harder from the start. My truck sags less than my friends 05 F-250 with the 6000# front end rating and mines only 4800 pounds.. So that tells you they work!

Install Tip...
The guy that installed mine put a tack weld on the square wedge so it stayed in line for the bolt. He said it's just a trick to speed up the install since he does them all the time, and the bolt holes offset on him.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Yaz said:


> Nice job Buck, looks good.
> 
> I love my Timbrens too. Mine really doesn't ride any different as far as I can tell with the plow off. It a 3/4 ton so It's tad harder from the start. My truck sags less than my friends 05 F-250 with the 6000# front end rating and mines only 4800 pounds.. So that tells you they work!
> 
> ...


Thanks Yaz, it was pretty simple to do. Now we just need some snow, I've only plowed once since I've installed them...

Buck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't blame me if it doesn't happen.. because my plow is off ( just unhooked).. but our expert guessers are calling for the white stuff ( didn't want to say *SNOW* to loud) Saturday night!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Got The Timbrens On!*

*Finally got a pic of the truck with the Timbrens on. She only drops 3/4" now when the plow is raised. I say once I puts the ballast in the box, she'll have even more clearance!*


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Man, i can't believe you plow with that truck considering the paint job on it!!! Timbrens sure helped!


----------



## springking (Dec 20, 2005)

*Great Timbren Pictures!*

Just a hello to everyone & especially all who have installed the Timbrens. Buck Up North, Miawepukek, & everyone in between, thank you for all of the business & kind words. PLEASE feel free anytime to call or email with your suspension concerns or questions, we'll do our best to help the best we can.

Best regards & (Think Snow!),

Peter
Albany Spring Service, Inc.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I got mine Peter, just haven't had the time to install them. It's not that I've been busy with snow though!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

springking said:


> Just a hello to everyone & especially all who have installed the Timbrens. Buck Up North, Miawepukek, & everyone in between, thank you for all of the business & kind words. PLEASE feel free anytime to call or email with your suspension concerns or questions, we'll do our best to help the best we can.
> 
> Best regards & (Think Snow!),
> 
> ...


Hey Peter,
Glad you got a chance to finally post. You can definitely see the difference the Timbrens made on my truck. We finally got some snow last week so was able to really put it her to the test and after 3 days of plowing...huge difference! Never bottomed out once, and it seems that I'm able to stack a little higher, I think maybe that's due to the angle of my front end now as it sits higher. Anyway, happy camper here.

Buck


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Keep in mind that the Timbrens will make your truck ride like it has wooden wheels when the plow is off. I had a 2003 F250 V-10 and added Timbrens, made a total difference in ride height ( I need this for plow sake ) but when I took the plow off I couldn't believe how much stiffer the truck rode. I ended up taking them off in the summer and put the stock bump stops back on.

One last thing, I noticed that the truck was still riding on the Timbrens with the plow off, this was the reason for the stiff ride.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> Keep in mind that the Timbrens will make your truck ride like it has wooden wheels when the plow is off. I had a 2003 F250 V-10 and added Timbrens, made a total difference in ride height ( I need this for plow sake ) but when I took the plow off I couldn't believe how much stiffer the truck rode. I ended up taking them off in the summer and put the stock bump stops back on.
> 
> One last thing, I noticed that the truck was still riding on the Timbrens with the plow off, this was the reason for the stiff ride.


Yeah you're right Eyesell, you do get a stiffer ride with the Timbrens. But personally with my 1/2 ton it now feels like it should. A truck should ride like a truck IMO. But I'd imagine with your stiffer suspension on a 3/4 ton then adding Timbrens would make for a REAL stiff ride.

Buck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Eyesell said:


> Keep in mind that the Timbrens will make your truck ride like it has wooden wheels when the plow is off. I had a 2003 F250 V-10 and added Timbrens, made a total difference in ride height ( I need this for plow sake ) but when I took the plow off I couldn't believe how much stiffer the truck rode. I ended up taking them off in the summer and put the stock bump stops back on.
> 
> One last thing, I noticed that the truck was still riding on the Timbrens with the plow off, this was the reason for the stiff ride.


You have to agree that the Fords are far stiffer than the GM trucks before anything is added. I personally don't feel a difference in my Truck at all. My friends O5 Diesel Ford dips about 1/4" more than mine with the same plow so he was thinking about adding them. I think it was for the bragging rights that his truck don't sag as much bla bla bla.. I don't think it would worth making it ride bad enough to have to take them out come summer.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

I have timberns on my front axle (F250 V10), and it barely drops at all with the plow up..... but I agree, without the plow, the ride is definitely stiff and nasty. I'll probably take them off for the summer.

Does anyone know if timbrens can cause any damage to any front-end components? I mean just the fact that the shocks aren't being used - do timbrens any put extra stress on anything else? (Besides the axle)


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*So I'm Not CRAZY!*

Man, I thought I was going crazy.

I *thought* my truck rode a bit rougher since I put the Timbrens on, but wasn't sure. I was told they wouldn't affect my ride at all. But you definitely feel every bump in the road now when the plow is off. But when the plow is on, she rides like a dream, not so bouncy on the front too when I hit dips in the road.

Good idea about taking off the Timbrens in the summer, should make it a little easier on the front end too, by allowing more movement and a softer ride.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well i guess timbrens arent all that anymore .... i almost bought a set ... and 3 people and 3 different suspension shops all told me the same thing .... arent worth the money ..... so the more i read on here about em .. the more i feel better with the plow that i have ....


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

groundbreakers said:


> well i guess timbrens arent all that anymore .... i almost bought a set ... and 3 people and 3 different suspension shops all told me the same thing .... arent worth the money ..... so the more i read on here about em .. the more i feel better with the plow that i have ....


I was told the same thing by a couple shops, that Timbrens weren't worth the money. Glad I didn't listen to them as I couldn't be any happier with mine. Looking back on it I'm sure the reason they told me to avoid them was to get my truck in their shop and have something else done with it so they could make some $$. In fact I saw the owner of the one shop and told him I went ahead and added the Timbrens and that I was very happy with the results...he then said "he should look into it and consider stocking them". My thoughts were he should be more educated on them before suggesting not to use them.

Buck


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

They were only $ 150.00, not much for what they do, they will save on your suspension but the ride is sacrificed a bit. Look at this way, would you rather have the plow rest on all your factory suspension parts or have the plow rest on 50% suspension parts and 50% Timbrens, the cost of replacing your front ends parts will be allot less then $75.00 saved.


----------

